# Dayton Rs-180



## jp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

This is a short and very incomplete review of the RS-180. I will be following up on it in the next few weeks as I complete my install. I mounted them in the front doors on a 96 Jeep Grand Cherokee. I flush mounted them into a 3/4" mdf trim ring. and they fit (barely) behind the factory door panels. I did have to trim one place on the back of the door panel for clearance, but overall it was fairly easy. 

Disclaimer... At the moment these are running off of the factory amp with an after market Kenwood cd player. They are probably running full range. The factory tweeters are also a limitation as they start distorting way before the rs-180s.


Now on to the review.
I am pretty impressed with these so far. The midbass is very good considering the situation. It is DEFINITELY an upgrade from the factory infinity speakers. I can hear a little breakup in the upper midrange (whod a thunk it) but being off axis its not really that annoying. I am stoked and can't wait to hear them after I get the install finished.

joe


----------

